# More Nika-bear



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

Yup, definitely one of THOSE moms:








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















































Snuggled next to the cat:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

